# What Else Can I Use This For?



## GBrackett (Aug 9, 2016)

I got this to help simplify the setup of my G0704. The one I got works with a 4" jaw vise. Now that it's setup is there anything else I can use it for?


----------



## Fabrickator (Aug 9, 2016)

Aligning skateboard wheels/trucks
Tomato sizer (go/no go) for consistent tomatoes
Check for wear on golf or tennis balls


----------



## chips&more (Aug 9, 2016)

Xmas tree ornament


----------



## GBrackett (Aug 9, 2016)

chips&more said:


> Xmas tree ornament




Now this one I can do! LOL


----------



## wrat (Aug 9, 2016)

Yes, I was thinking CHRISTmas tree ornament, too.  
But doubling as a tomato checker, that's hard to beat.
One thing you could seriously use it for is checking the shaft alignment across a coupling.  If the coupling was that small, anyway.

Wrat


----------



## mikey (Aug 9, 2016)

Aside from the veggie applications, you can use it to precisely align angled parts held in a vise or a sine/angle table. This is a good tool, despite the obvious ribbing.


----------



## Whyemier (Aug 9, 2016)

Well...if it should become and encumbrance, and albatross around your neck....send it my way, I'll find a use for it.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 9, 2016)

You set a vise up with it?


----------



## brino (Aug 9, 2016)

It`s nice to have the drill-press table square too.
I use the drill press for starting taps to minimize tap breakage (and bad language!) and it needs to be set up right.

In fact, be sure to check both directions on the drill press table. It is amazing how much the table nods or drops just from not having the column lock tightened during use!

-brino


----------



## GBrackett (Aug 9, 2016)

Tony Wells said:


> You set a vise up with it?




Yes. First I squared my table to quill. Then I used it to setup my vise. It requires a very thin shim on one side.


----------



## GBrackett (Aug 9, 2016)

brino said:


> It`s nice to have the drill-press table square too.
> I use the drill press for starting taps to minimize tap breakage (and bad language!) and it needs to be set up right.
> 
> In fact, be sure to check both directions on the drill press table. It is amazing how much the table nods or drops just from not having the column lock tightened during use!
> ...




Great idea! I got 3 drill presses, one in each shop.


----------



## hman (Aug 9, 2016)

If you can dismount the dial indicators from the housing, you can use each of them for other purposes.


----------



## TOOLMASTER (Aug 9, 2016)

100 YARD TARGET


----------



## GBrackett (Aug 9, 2016)

hman said:


> If you can dismount the dial indicators from the housing, you can use each of them for other purposes.




I got 3 dial indicators that my daughters independent of each other gave me as gifts. I guess if they break that would be an idea. 

Based on some of the more serious suggestions I may just use it to insure things are aligned.


----------



## johnreese (Nov 2, 2016)

It is msupposed to be used to tram the head of a mill.  I consider it inferior to the single indicator method.


----------



## GBrackett (Nov 2, 2016)

While not considered the most accurate, I have found using my dial indicator that it is trammed just as accurately. After learning how to tram it without the tram tool I verified the settings. Also when verifying a change in vises or hold methods I've found it just as accurate.


----------



## Ed ke6bnl (Nov 2, 2016)

looks like one of those things that if you like it use it if not don't, no rights or wrong BUT what you like and  prefer. Time to for me to leave the watching of this topic thanks folks.


----------



## higgite (Nov 3, 2016)

Chucked up in a cordless drill, it would make a great paint mixer. It could also double as a replacement paddle for your ice cream maker. No need to thank me. We're all just here to help.

Tom


----------



## Groundhog (Nov 3, 2016)

Pretty amazing how helpful members of this forum can be isn't it?


----------



## GBrackett (Nov 3, 2016)

It sure is great to find a place with humor, and those willing to share it.

I really enjoy the ice cream paddle idea. I could possibly use it to mix my cake batter too, LOL


----------



## KMoffett (Nov 5, 2016)

If you had two, you could make a taffy puller. 

Ken


----------



## coherent (Nov 5, 2016)

Personally...  (since we're visiting family at Christmas and won't be decorating a tree...) I'd use it to tram my mill then put it away in the box where I could find it when needed.. When I tilted the head or bumped into something, I'd take it out of the box and tram my mill again with it. Then, I know it would be ready to use, set up for tramming and didn't have parts missing or messed up because I was using it for something else.
(just my 2cents)


----------

